# Jungles in Mexico; Randy Oliver is our main speaker.



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

When?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

November 14,15 and final apiaries visits on 16th of November 2014.
Michael if you are planning to go, please tell me so we get you on the podium to speak. Also, if you do plan to go, try to be there a few days before, for we are taking Randy Oliver into the mangles to witness beekeeping at the islands utilizing boats. Check the video, I will taking Randy to witness and share with these guys at some of those apiaries. The access to that particular place may be possible thru truck, but it is probable that we will have to take a boat from San Andres Tuxtla. We will not charge you any if you are planning on going, the boats belong to the guys we are helping down there but, we may have to provide our own water and food. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiJvkoysKW4


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is another video of beekeeping in Mexico, these guys will be at our meeting too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt2P7bn2nO0


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I visited Foro Apicola Mexicano facebook page, but was not able to find information regarding this meeting. It would be easier if you post information here on beesource and preferably in English


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.federacionapicola.org/


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

MichaBees said:


> Here is another video of beekeeping in Mexico, these guys will be at our meeting too.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt2P7bn2nO0


The reason for the rifle, 4 legged game or two legged?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the jungle, people do hunt a lot and protect themselves from big cats and gators. 
The gagsters doing all the harm, are on the other side of Veracruz, close to the harbors. This jungle does not have the wealth those guys need and want.


----------

